# freeraduis unix authentication



## Ofloo (Mar 11, 2012)

The configuration seems to work with root user, however once I fall back to the user freeradius, for some reason unix authentication doesn't seem to work, problably *be*cause it's not in the shadow group but then after reading some manuals I noticed that you're not supposed to set up the shadow group in freebsd FreeBSD, this is only for linux, and since *I* have pretty much default configuration I wonder why it doesn't work.

It used to work a few versions ago but then I forgot to back up my working radius.conf, and now I'm stuck spending time on this ridiculous configuration issue. Which has been driving me insane for the last few months.

Can anyone tell me what I'm doing wrong?


----------

